
Ask HN: How do you organize your pdf library? - mthwsjc_
I&#x27;m looking for a way to organize my collection of pdfs (books, papers, some articles). I&#x27;d like something open source and portable, that supports searching, tags, categories...
======
rolph
by subject matter eg. FICT NFICT RSRC

then ISBN, then title.

collections like multivolume series, or encyclopedia sets are collated and
treated like one item on stack

~~~
mthwsjc_
could you expand on this? Do you know of a tool that keeps the source files,
or are you describing only a cataloging system like e.g. how to set up a
spreadsheet?

~~~
rolph
its the basis of a dewey decimal system.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewey_Decimal_Classification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewey_Decimal_Classification)

it lends towards keeping a system in your head for catalogueing where in
physical space an item on stack will be.

this could be where in a library or where in a NAS array or where in a
directory structure or network domain.

